# Plasti Dip



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

Has anyone tried using Piasti Dip inside a vase to water proof the vase so you can actually use real flowers? Plasti Dip is rubberized but I can't find anything that says it is waterproof. Does anyone have a way to waterproof the inside of a vase with out using some sort of glass or plastic insert?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

dirty-curty said:


> Has anyone tried using Piasti Dip inside a vase to water proof the vase so you can actually use real flowers? Plasti Dip is rubberized but I can't find anything that says it is waterproof. Does anyone have a way to waterproof the inside of a vase with out using some sort of glass or plastic insert?


Polyurethane would do that. Fill the vase with it and pour it out and let it hang upside down until it dries. Three or four coats would do it.


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks Steve, I thought poly was only water resistant


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

dirty-curty said:


> Thanks Steve, I thought poly was only water resistant


Did you mean for cut flowers or a live plant?


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

Cut flowers just to hold water for a few weeks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

dirty-curty said:


> Cut flowers just to hold water for a few weeks


That's what I thought. Polyurethane is a plastic and will hold up to water like that if it's thick enough. 

I got to wondering if you meant live plants. A live plant would have to have some drainage and didn't know if that could be done with wood or not.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Flex-seal ... as seen on TV. Comes in liquid form now, not just spray cans. I know there are people who don't like the stuff ... but it's worked for every application I've applied it to. Included in that, is a back in tank for testing outboard engines. Fully sealed up a corroded and leaking aluminum back in tank.


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks Steve, I will try the poly, I already have some but not enough so that will get added to my shopping list for the big box store tomorrow.


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

When I pour it in the vase should I let it sit for 5 or 10 minutes to soak in the grain before pouring it out?


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Let it sit. I predict that you want a very good bond to the wood.

Sooner or later, somebody will try to jam too many flowers into it, the woody stems will scratch the coating for sure.


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

mikechell...you beat me to it! I was going to say FlexSeal jokingly. I'm surprised you've had such good luck with it as the reviews aren't very good.


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

Isn't Flex Seal the same thing as Rubberized undercoating you can buy at automotive stores for less then half price?


----------



## saculnhoj (May 18, 2015)

My thought would be epoxy. Thin it with alcohol, apply it liberally. Rotate the piece slowly until it gels. It's far thicker than wipe on or brush on Poly.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Joe K ... I do like the stuff. Whether it would float a screen door bottomed boat? I have my doubts. But it's done well for me. I coated a fish cleaning board a couple of years ago ... it's still working today.

Dirty-curty ... could be, I don't know. I've never seen undercoating to compare the two.


----------



## GeneT (Feb 24, 2014)

I would use the water thin type of epoxy designed to fill in dry rotted wood and follow that up with regular epoxy.


----------



## dartman (Oct 12, 2012)

How about brush on bed liner like for truck beds.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

dirty-curty said:


> When I pour it in the vase should I let it sit for 5 or 10 minutes to soak in the grain before pouring it out?


I guess I'm late but it doesn't matter either way. If you haven't done it yet I would put some kind of cover over the top if you let it sit. The stuff may skim over and you will have that to strain out of the finish.


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

Actually you are not late Steve, health issues got in the way and I plan on trying it out tonight.


----------

